# 3D Dye Sublimation mugs...what am I doing wrong? Please help!



## joudig27 (Mar 10, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I've recently purchased a 3D Sublimation heat press mug kit from ASC365, and I am having problems detecting what am I doing wrong to sublimate my 11oz white mugs. attached are some pictures that show the result of one of the mugs I tried to print. 

Worked in Photoshop, with vectors, and used a high definition image.
used sublimated mug, sublimation paper (printed on correct side) and sublimation ink (all from ASC365 supplier).

After sublimating 1 mug (at a time), at 200oC, for 6 minutes (as the provided product documentation suggests), the output is kind of spotty (see hair area in images attached), kind of blurry, faded and missing spots?

https://1drv.ms/i/s%21AscNmYMmGLTkgnelACd6JZKDh_VH
https://1drv.ms/i/s!AscNmYMmGLTkgnYERu1Vjb9g6Din
https://1drv.ms/i/s!AscNmYMmGLTkgnXPFpfySQCAQZOb
https://1drv.ms/i/s!AscNmYMmGLTkgnjjbe4juubh9M1C

Please help me out on figuring out what am I doing wrong.

Any help would be appreciated.
Thank you soooo much


----------



## ShirtsGoneWild (Feb 24, 2017)

Did you get it from the Toronto location? Ask for Justin who works there, he'll have an idea as to whats wrong. Usually deals with the sublimation items.

1. What kind of transfer paper are you using? Fabric vs hard substrate paper makes a difference.
2. Is the vacuum seal working properly on the machine? Could be a low pressure issue.
3. Might sound silly, but rub your hand across the mug. Does it feel bumpy at all? Sometimes it's a bad coating and it's coming off. (Had this problem before).

Just throwing some ideas out there. Hope it helps.


----------



## joudig27 (Mar 10, 2017)

ShirtsGoneWild said:


> Did you get it from the Toronto location? Ask for Justin who works there, he'll have an idea as to whats wrong. Usually deals with the sublimation items.
> 
> 1. What kind of transfer paper are you using? Fabric vs hard substrate paper makes a difference.
> 2. Is the vacuum seal working properly on the machine? Could be a low pressure issue.
> ...



Hi ShirtsGoneWild, thanks for your reply, appreciated. To answer your questions...

1. Using an A4 sublimation transfer paper, same supplier where I got my 3D heat press machine.

2. yes, I beleive so. air is being pumped out. Not sure what the pressure gage should indicate exactly but it is working.

3. no, after printing and cooled down, it's very smooth, tried to wipe it off, ink does not come off, even after washing.


----------



## PermagesLLC (Apr 2, 2017)

First, you do not use the vacuum when printing mugs, the vacuum is only used when using the film part, or a silicone mold, when doing mugs, there is no way to seal the unit, therefore your pump is sucking air out which will never be pumped out, which brings up the other problem, there is really very little pressure on the mugs from those green wraps, and because of that, you need to drastically increase the time, we started at about 12 minutes for 1 mug, 14 for 2, etc, we got the same poor results when following the instructions that accompanied our press.


----------



## john221us (Nov 29, 2015)

I use a toaster oven with the green wraps and get good results at 14 minutes and 400 F. I also have some Coastal wraps that have posts and rings. The results are the same.


----------



## joudig27 (Mar 10, 2017)

PermagesLLC said:


> First, you do not use the vacuum when printing mugs, the vacuum is only used when using the film part, or a silicone mold, when doing mugs, there is no way to seal the unit, therefore your pump is sucking air out which will never be pumped out, which brings up the other problem, there is really very little pressure on the mugs from those green wraps, and because of that, you need to drastically increase the time, we started at about 12 minutes for 1 mug, 14 for 2, etc, we got the same poor results when following the instructions that accompanied our press.


Hi PermagesLLC,
Did you ever get good results printing 11oz mugs with the 3D heat press?

I still have problems printing, specially with the black. All sublimated blacks on images have "spots" on them. heating at 200oC for 8min, one mug. The black texts are gasing out a bit (which means timing too long?)

Really confued and in desperate need for a solution or suggestions.

If anyone has had similar experiences, I would really appreciate if you share your ideas and thoughts that might help a little.

Thank youuuu


----------



## joudig27 (Mar 10, 2017)

ok...FYI for all those who are having the same issues, getting a much better result at 190oC for 12 minutes, for 1 mug. Happy about that


----------



## miken12 (May 21, 2017)

How is best time and temperature to sublimating 12 mugs ? Thanks for all the tips!


----------

